# Water levels?



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

I was wondering how many different types of water levels are there? Im not sure but I think there are only 3 ph, kh, and gh correct me if im wrong. Also I have 2 red belly piranhas what should my ph, kh, and gh levels be at?


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

There is also Ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate. pH should be anywhere from 6-8 as long as it doesn't fluctuate. Ideal would be 6.5-7. As for the other three, they are more important unless you are doing plants. Ammonia should be at 0, nitrite should be a 0 and nitrate should be above 0 but not too high.


----------



## Jdrisc247 (Jul 20, 2007)

Just to add on the nitrate. You want to keep it below 40ppm. I find 10-20 to be a good range.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Where can I buy a tool that measures all types of water levels?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

They sell master test kits at the LPS that cover the important parameters or you can probably buy better individual parameter kits separate at the same place.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Go for the API Master Test Kit. It'll cost you around $30, and it has tests for Ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate, which are the three main parameters you have to worry about.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Dr Fosters $15.99 and BigAls $17.99 If you become a member at BigAls they will beat Dr Fosters price by 5% and if you order on Wednesday you get double VIP points.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Piranha Dan said:


> Go for the API Master Test Kit. It'll cost you around $30, and it has tests for Ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate, which are the three main parameters you have to worry about.


Thats the one i use. It comes with ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, high pH, low pH, gh,kh and mayby another


----------

